# 2 First Fatties! Qview



## skillet (May 21, 2010)

Ok had to do these and determined will be making many more of these in the future.

These were snacks while I was smoking for my son's graduation. Had made them up a few days before.

Forgot to get a pic of all the ingredients, will do better next time, but here is what I used:

1 lb of bulk sausage
1 lb of Italian sausage
1 lb of breakfast mild sausage
1 lb of breakfast medium sausage
3 lb bacon

combined the first two, spilt them in half and mixed in the other to each. Figured I'd go all out for my first time...


Here's the start of the weave




Finished, kept it tight so it turned out fairly decent. Did one strip wide by two strips long.


One of the fixins, peppers, onions, and bacon sauted with a little EVOO.
While it was a good idea I came to realize the pan was a little small for all of that, so I did the bacon in a separate pan, will use the bigger one next time :-)


The other one got filled with scrambled eggs, with some packaged pastrami, bacon and cheese.


The first got a couple of different cheeses, sharp cheddar, and american.


Rolled it up wrapped them and put them on the frig, ended up being a 4 days in there.


Here they are in the ECB propane smoker, some hickory/apple/cherry.


Will tempt your will power :-)


Ended up smoking them almost 3 1/2 hours, to about 165, they turn out looking great!


And once we cut them open... it was amazing. All the cheese was just oozing out.



There are a few more miscellaneous pics in the album if you want to see a few more. http://s749.photobucket.com/albums/x...view=slideshow

Thanks for viewing. It will be on my list of favorites from here on out!


----------



## pineywoods (May 21, 2010)

They look great nice job


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 21, 2010)

Nice!  Reminds me I have a bit of fattie left in the fridge!  Snack, or breakfast? ... can't decide.


----------



## caveman (May 21, 2010)

Good job on your fatties.  I thought you were going to make one big long fattie at first. LOL!


----------



## skillet (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback fellas!

I love left overs, thats for sure especially ones like these. I still have a little left of both of these bad boys.

LOL yeah I didn't plan the layout very well, ended up double wrapping it a little. Not sure if I could have fit it with that long of one in my ECB, but my MES, no problem. Need to get some ABT's rolling next....


----------



## rgacat (May 21, 2010)

They look great. Makes me want to try one.


----------



## meateater (May 21, 2010)

I thought it was gonna be a Big Bamboo! Just kidding.


----------



## flbobecu (May 21, 2010)

Wowza! That looks gooood!


----------



## wingman (May 21, 2010)

Now that there is a work of art! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Yummm!


----------



## wildflower (May 21, 2010)

:PDT_Armataz  _01_34:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  BACON   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2010)

Excellent fatties !!!!!-------------------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks for the great Qview,
Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011 (May 21, 2010)

Now thats one fine looking fattie and to think of all that goodness that is just ooozzzing from them too. I bet it is really hard to keep from digging into that thing. Just think of it as a bonus for joining this great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  site too.


----------



## skillet (May 22, 2010)

If you haven't tried a fattie I highly suggest it, I'm plotting my next one as we speak. After last weekends marathon smoke (37 hours), I'm thinking only some ribs this week. Since they are on sale at our local Hy-Vee.

Your oh soo right mballi, it was all I could do to fend off the rest of the family to snap a couple of pics, lol. And very true about the bonus from joining here, thanks to everyone who shares!


----------

